# Fate il lavoro che vi piace?



## Isao (19 Marzo 2020)

Sempre più spesso mi ritrovo a pensare se sia la normalità o meno fare un lavoro che non mi appassiona ma che mi garantisce una buona stabilità economica. Non riesco ad avere nessun stimolo a fare meglio quello che faccio attualmente. L'unico motore è lo stipendio a fine mese che cerco di raggiungere facendo lo stretto necessario. 

Vorrei capire quanto è frequente avere un lavoro capace di appassionare chi lo fa e quanto questo sia in grado di corrispondere ad una soddisfazione economica.


----------



## Zanc9 (19 Marzo 2020)

Ciao, io penso di avere la fortuna di fare un lavoro che mi piace. Un lavoro che ho seguito dagli studi sia alle scuole superiori che all'università e che riesce a darmi delle soddisfazioni. Il vero problema è tutto ciò che ti sta intorno, i clienti, i colleghi, gli enti pubblici e la burocrazia, la concorrenza sleale, la partita IVA, il commercialista, le beghe. Sono ancora giovane e non ho famiglia, quindi non mi dedico al 100 % al lavoro, ma il quadro è questo. A volte mi sento fortunato, a volte vorrei aprire un chiosco di piadine


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Marzo 2020)

Isao ha scritto:


> Sempre più spesso mi ritrovo a pensare se sia la normalità o meno fare un lavoro che non mi appassiona ma che mi garantisce una buona stabilità economica. Non riesco ad avere nessun stimolo a fare meglio quello che faccio attualmente. L'unico motore è lo stipendio a fine mese che cerco di raggiungere facendo lo stretto necessario.
> 
> Vorrei capire quanto è frequente avere un lavoro capace di appassionare chi lo fa e quanto questo sia in grado di corrispondere ad una soddisfazione economica.



Eccomi!
Faccio un lavoro che non mi piace, noioso e burocratico che mi manda in malora la salute perché torno a casa quasi sempre col fegato marcio e dormo in media 5 ore a notte per i pensieri..lo faccio solo per lo stipendio.

Ecco perché questa crisi mi sta mandando in ansia, sembrerà stupido e egoistico a molti ma sopporto ogni giorno di lavoro solo perché ho l'obbiettivo di fare poi i miei viaggi..ora mi stanno togliendo questo, che può sembrare superfluo (e certo non mi lamento perché c'è chi sta MOOOLTO peggio) però praticamente mi stanno togliendo lo scopo della vita, il conoscere, vivere e scoprire posti nuovi..

Avevo già programmato un concerto per Giugno, un on the road negli stati uniti ad agosto e un viaggio in spagna ad ottobre (anche qui con annesso un concerto)....tutto quasi sicuramente verrà cancellato...

In pratica il mio orizzonte ora diventa sperare che tra 15 mesi potrò muovermi di nuovo...

Scusate lo sfogo tutti voi che avete problemi VERI


----------



## Isao (19 Marzo 2020)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Ciao, io penso di avere la fortuna di fare un lavoro che mi piace. Un lavoro che ho seguito dagli studi sia alle scuole superiori che all'università e che riesce a darmi delle soddisfazioni. Il vero problema è tutto ciò che ti sta intorno, i clienti, i colleghi, gli enti pubblici e la burocrazia, la concorrenza sleale, la partita IVA, il commercialista, le beghe. Sono ancora giovane e non ho famiglia, quindi non mi dedico al 100 % al lavoro, ma il quadro è questo. A volte mi sento fortunato, a volte vorrei aprire un chiosco di piadine



Spesso penso proprio questo: trovare un lavoro che mi piace non significa che sarò soddisfatto e felice. Non ho la contro prova ma temo che qualsiasi lavoro alla lunga comporti dell'insoddisfazione anche solo per motivi "esterni" come i tuoi. Magari in forma minore trattandosi di qualcosa che in fondo piace ma ciò verrebbe compensato dalla probabile (90 volte su 100 credo) insoddisfazione economica.




Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Eccomi!
> Faccio un lavoro che non mi piace, noioso e burocratico che mi manda in malora la salute perché torno a casa quasi sempre col fegato marcio e dormo in media 5 ore a notte per i pensieri..lo faccio solo per lo stipendio.
> 
> Ecco perché questa crisi mi sta mandando in ansia, sembrerà stupido e egoistico a molti ma sopporto ogni giorno di lavoro solo perché ho l'obbiettivo di fare poi i miei viaggi..ora mi stanno togliendo questo, che può sembrare superfluo (e certo non mi lamento perché c'è chi sta MOOOLTO peggio) però praticamente mi stanno togliendo lo scopo della vita, il conoscere, vivere e scoprire posti nuovi..
> ...



Il tuo approccio è esattamente il mio. Lavoro ogni giorno e sopporto tutto per vivere davvero nei weekend, per essere economicamente libero, per poter progettare il futuro e una famiglia. 

Resta il fatto che per 5 giorni su 7 (quando non sono costretto a lavorare sabato o domenica) sono un automa che si alza presto la mattina, lavora tutto il giorno senza un minimo interesse in quello che fa (e questo rende tutto terribilmente pesante), torna tardi alla sera e non gli resta più tempo se non per mangiare e andare a letto. E' questa la vita del 90% delle persone? Mi chiedo se sia un mal comune perché, per quanto possa sembrare stupido, sarebbe per me mezzo gaudio. 

Concordo comunque anche con il tuo ultimo pensiero: esiste gente disoccupata e con problemi VERI che pagherebbe per avere la nostra vita. Cerco di non dimenticarlo mai.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Marzo 2020)

Isao ha scritto:


> Il tuo approccio è esattamente il mio. Lavoro ogni giorno e sopporto tutto per vivere davvero nei weekend, per essere economicamente libero, per poter progettare il futuro e una famiglia.
> 
> Resta il fatto che per 5 giorni su 7 (quando non sono costretto a lavorare sabato o domenica) sono un automa che si alza presto la mattina, lavora tutto il giorno senza un minimo interesse in quello che fa (e questo rende tutto terribilmente pesante), torna tardi alla sera e non gli resta più tempo se non per mangiare e andare a letto. E' questa la vita del 90% delle persone? Mi chiedo se sia un mal comune perché, per quanto possa sembrare stupido, sarebbe per me mezzo gaudio.
> 
> Concordo comunque anche con il tuo ultimo pensiero: esiste gente disoccupata e con problemi VERI che pagherebbe per avere la nostra vita. Cerco di non dimenticarlo mai.



Infatti io non mi lamento mai con nessuno, salvo qualche amico che "condivide" il mio problema e un po' in casa dove la moglie alla lunga capisce che ci sono problemi..
Per il resto, non faccio commenti proprio per non incorrere negli "eh ma lamentati tu che hai lo stipendio e le tutele" "Eh ma sapessi chi ha ben altri problemi" etc etc...
Hanno ragione loro eh, però io non rompo il c.... a nessuno coi miei problemi, quindi almeno non vorrei essere giudicato


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Marzo 2020)

Io faccio più lavori che mi piacciono, o almeno facevo. 

Il mondo dello spettacolo riceverà una mazzata tremenda. Spero di poterli rifare


----------



## pazzomania (19 Marzo 2020)

.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Marzo 2020)

Isao ha scritto:


> Sempre più spesso mi ritrovo a pensare se sia la normalità o meno fare un lavoro che non mi appassiona ma che mi garantisce una buona stabilità economica. Non riesco ad avere nessun stimolo a fare meglio quello che faccio attualmente. L'unico motore è lo stipendio a fine mese che cerco di raggiungere facendo lo stretto necessario.
> 
> Vorrei capire quanto è frequente avere un lavoro capace di appassionare chi lo fa e quanto questo sia in grado di corrispondere ad una soddisfazione economica.



Mah, è sempre difficile rispondere a queste domande.

Fai un lavoro che sogni? No.

TI alzi la mattina con la malavoglia? Assolutamente no, spesso ci vado volentieri.

Il come viviamo il nostro lavoro è dato dalla combo: carattere personale + valorizzazione sul posto di lavoro

Io faccio un lavoro che se mi avessero descritto da piccolo avrei vomitato sopra, pero' ho parecchie responsabilità e mi ritrovo costantemente a trattare ed avere discussioni lavorative con gente di 40/50/60 anni, quindi significa che nel mio campo sono oltre la media, e ciò per come sono fatto, fa diventare il mio lavoro certe volte molto bello, perchè mi fa sentire importante.

Il lavoro più bello del mondo è e sarà sempre quello dove hai tanto tempo libero e tanti soldi, per pochi fortunati.

Lavorare fa schifo, hai obblighi e devi sottostare SEMPRE a qualcuno.


----------



## Isao (19 Marzo 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Infatti io non mi lamento mai con nessuno, salvo qualche amico che "condivide" il mio problema e un po' in casa dove la moglie alla lunga capisce che ci sono problemi..
> Per il resto, non faccio commenti proprio per non incorrere negli "eh ma lamentati tu che hai lo stipendio e le tutele" "Eh ma sapessi chi ha ben altri problemi" etc etc...
> Hanno ragione loro eh, però io non rompo il c.... a nessuno coi miei problemi, quindi almeno non vorrei essere giudicato



Il benaltrismo purtroppo non si può estirpare e spesso ci casco anche io 



Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io faccio più lavori che mi piacciono, o almeno facevo.
> 
> Il mondo dello spettacolo riceverà una mazzata tremenda. Spero di poterli rifare



Riuscivi ad essere sempre soddisfatto? o anche tu vivi spesso momenti di scazzo e insoddisfazione?


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Marzo 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io faccio più lavori che mi piacciono, o almeno facevo.
> 
> Il mondo dello spettacolo riceverà una mazzata tremenda. Spero di poterli rifare



Tranquillo Lollo, tutto ciò che è intrattenimento vedrai che ripartirà come prima..appena si sarà risolto il problema contagi credo la gente avrà più voglia di prima di uscire..


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Marzo 2020)

Isao ha scritto:


> Sempre più spesso mi ritrovo a pensare se sia la normalità o meno fare un lavoro che non mi appassiona ma che mi garantisce una buona stabilità economica. Non riesco ad avere nessun stimolo a fare meglio quello che faccio attualmente. L'unico motore è lo stipendio a fine mese che cerco di raggiungere facendo lo stretto necessario.
> 
> Vorrei capire quanto è frequente avere un lavoro capace di appassionare chi lo fa e quanto questo sia in grado di corrispondere ad una soddisfazione economica.



Bella discussione.
A me piace il lavoro che faccio per molti aspetti ma ci sono, inevitabilmente, anche dei buchi neri che delle volte me lo fanno detestare.
Ho scelto la mia strada tra 2-3 possibili a 18 anni, appena finita la maturità , ma forse anche il destino ci ha messo del suo.
Avevo provato infatti per odontoiatria alla cattolica ma i posti erano pochi e non ho superato il preesame, a quel punto ho scelto un'altra opzione che mi incuriosiva e appassionava non meno della prima.
Io credo il lavoro perfetto non esista e sono davvero in pochi a fare quello che piace e avere anche gratificazione economica, sono certo però che tutti abbiamo delle potenzialità che vanno scoperte , tirate fuori e valorizzate.
In tal senso il nostro sistema scolastico è un disastro perchè di rado riesce in questa impresa.
Considera che fare un lavoro che non piace affatto logora, incupisce e inevitabilmente devia il tuo talento dai giusti binari.
Per questo ,se mi posso permettere, ti invito a non mettere da parte le tue vocazioni perchè non c'è mai una scadenza o una data ma è sempre il momento buono per valorizzare se stessi, essere gratificati e 'arrivare'.
A me piace anche scrivere, allenare e aiutare le categorie più deboli e ho sempre provato a portare avanti questi miei interessi compatibilmente con i tempi a disposizione.
Ho notato che quando si fa una cosa che piace, che senti dentro e che sai di poter fare, viene fuori una determinazione feroce che ti porta a primeggiare,studiare, migliorare perchè sai in cuor tuo di valere e hai voglia di arrivare.
Dopo che 'arrivi' ci vuoi restare e la scarica di adrenalina è impressionante.
Alla lunga però tutto ciò logora perchè prosciuga se stessi e perchè la sconfitta non è concepita. Lo stress è elevato ma la fatica non la si sente nemmeno.
Se sul lavoro invece, contrariamente, si è eccessivamente rilassati e rallentati credo ci sia stia solo 'spegnendo' lentamente.
La mente ha bisogno di una perenne stimolazione.


----------



## Isao (19 Marzo 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mah, è sempre difficile rispondere a queste domande.
> 
> Fai un lavoro che sogni? No.
> 
> ...



Mi rivedo molto nel tuo racconto perché anche io trovo soddisfazione nell'essere diventato un punto di riferimento e nel vedermi affidate responsabilità nonostante sia praticamente il più giovane in azienda. Questa soddisfazione però è effimera e resta la pesantezza di dover fare qualcosa per ore che non passeranno mai facendo fondamentalmente qualcosa che non mi appassiona.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Marzo 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Bella discussione.
> A me piace il lavoro che faccio per molti aspetti ma ci sono, inevitabilmente, anche dei buchi neri che delle volte me lo fanno detestare.
> Ho scelto la mia strada tra 2-3 possibili a 18 anni, appena finita la maturità , ma forse anche il destino ci ha messo del suo.
> Avevo provato infatti per odontoiatria alla cattolica ma i posti erano pochi e non ho superato il preesame, a quel punto ho scelto un'altra opzione che mi incuriosiva e appassionava non meno della prima.
> ...



Il tuo discorso per alcuni aspetti è giusto.

Ma trovare lavoro è già difficile, e per capire come è realmente un lavoro lo devi fare a lungo.

Quindi... non è cosi facile cercare "cosa gli piace", è pericolosissimo, rischia di girare per anni e anni da un lavoro al' altro (se lo trova), e poi ricominciare dal punto di partenza


----------



## Isao (19 Marzo 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Bella discussione.
> A me piace il lavoro che faccio per molti aspetti ma ci sono, inevitabilmente, anche dei buchi neri che delle volte me lo fanno detestare.
> Ho scelto la mia strada tra 2-3 possibili a 18 anni, appena finita la maturità , ma forse anche il destino ci ha messo del suo.
> Avevo provato infatti per odontoiatria alla cattolica ma i posti erano pochi e non ho superato il preesame, a quel punto ho scelto un'altra opzione che mi incuriosiva e appassionava non meno della prima.
> ...



Ecco il punto. Questo lavoro mi spegne e non lo accetto perché so che una cosa che mi piace mi darebbe la determinazione feroce di cui parli. Ma esiste anche il logoramento, la sconfitta o la insoddisfazione economica che potrebbero trasformare ciò che ci piace in un lavoro come altri. Credo sia un argomento in tutto e per tutto troppo spinoso e non riesco a rendermi conto di cosa sia giusto. Finché non avrò capito cosa sia giusto non posso nemmeno agire attivamente per migliorare il tutto.


----------



## Isao (19 Marzo 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Il tuo discorso per alcuni aspetti è giusto.
> 
> Ma trovare lavoro è già difficile, e per capire come è realmente un lavoro lo devi fare a lungo.
> 
> Quindi... non è cosi facile cercare "cosa gli piace", è pericolosissimo, rischia di girare per anni e anni da un lavoro al' altro (se lo trova), e poi ricominciare dal punto di partenza



Esatto.


----------



## cris (19 Marzo 2020)

Sono abbastanza fortunato, sono responsabile vendite di un azienda nel settore mangimistico. lavoro da ormai 10 anni li, questo ruolo lo ho da 3-4 anni.
Ho uno stipendio abbastanza buono (quello potrebbe essere sempre meglio ma non mi lamento dato che non ho ancora 30 anni) ed ho auto aziendale.
Viaggio per l'europa in lungo ed in largo, almeno 2-3 giorni ogni mese. 
Non ho particolari pressioni perché auto gestisco il mio lavoro e nessuno mi dice cosa devo fare.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Marzo 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Il tuo discorso per alcuni aspetti è giusto.
> 
> Ma trovare lavoro è già difficile, e per capire come è realmente un lavoro lo devi fare a lungo.
> 
> Quindi... non è cosi facile cercare "cosa gli piace", è pericolosissimo, rischia di girare per anni e anni da un lavoro al' altro (se lo trova), e poi ricominciare dal punto di partenza





Isao ha scritto:


> Ecco il punto. Questo lavoro mi spegne e non lo accetto perché so che una cosa che mi piace mi darebbe la determinazione feroce di cui parli. Ma esiste anche il logoramento, la sconfitta o la insoddisfazione economica che potrebbero trasformare ciò che ci piace in un lavoro come altri. Credo sia un argomento in tutto e per tutto troppo spinoso e non riesco a rendermi conto di cosa sia giusto. Finché non avrò capito cosa sia giusto non posso nemmeno agire attivamente per migliorare il tutto.



Esatto, la vita ovviamente ha scadenze e il carrozzone bisogna che proceda.
Non devi mollare quello che fai per andare alla ricerca dell'isola felice ma fallo da ora e da subito, magari piazzando qualche colloquio in qualche ora rubata qua e là ;-)
Sicuramente avrai delle predisposizioni e delle doti che chiedono di essere ottimizzate.


----------



## Zanc9 (19 Marzo 2020)

Considera che c'è gente che dopo anni e anni con lavoro alla scrivania ha aperto un agriturismo in cima ad un monte con la famiglia e...lavora 14 ore al giorno definendosi l'uomo più felice del mondo. Non tutti abbiamo una fortuna del genere, io ho parecchi hobby, sono un musicista di scarsissimo livello ma con le mie band "pubblichiamo" (non ci si c...ga nessuno) un album tutti gli anni, facciamo concerti in bettole con 3 persone e ci svaghiamo, mi piacerebbe tantissimo lavorare di questo, aprire uno studio/sala prove, suonare guadagnando qualcosa...il punto è: ne sono capace? Mi garantirebbe di avere la stessa auto, la stessa casa, una famiglia? voglio barattare la mia stabilità economica e la possibilità di mettere su famiglia senza stress con un'impresa che magari invece non funzionerebbe e quindi mi darebbe molta più ansia? Mi piace anche scrivere, ho scritto 2 romanzi fantasy (che non si è c...gato nessuno manco questi ahaha) ma che me ne faccio? Sono completamente soddisfatto delle mie creazioni ma so che non possono essere un lavoro...fare del proprio hobby un lavoro è quasi impossibile.


----------



## Zanc9 (19 Marzo 2020)

E altra cosa: spesso non è il lavoro ad essere frustrante, ma soprattutto il luogo di lavoro, le persone ed il modo di lavorare


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Marzo 2020)

Isao ha scritto:


> Il benaltrismo purtroppo non si può estirpare e spesso ci casco anche io
> 
> 
> 
> Riuscivi ad essere sempre soddisfatto? o anche tu vivi spesso momenti di scazzo e insoddisfazione?



I momenti di “sconforto” ci sono per tutti, io porto sempre l esempio degli artisti top top ( con cui ho modo di entrare in contatto ) che sono al 90% super insoddisfatti della vita e di tutto.

Parliamo di gente milionaria


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Marzo 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Tranquillo Lollo, tutto ciò che è intrattenimento vedrai che ripartirà come prima..appena si sarà risolto il problema contagi credo la gente avrà più voglia di prima di uscire..



Speriamo, al massimo andrò a fare un lavoro “normale”


----------



## Zanc9 (19 Marzo 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> I momenti di “sconforto” ci sono per tutti, io porto sempre l esempio degli artisti top top ( con cui ho modo di entrare in contatto ) che sono al 90% super insoddisfatti della vita e di tutto.
> 
> Parliamo di gente milionaria



Sta cosa non la capirò mai...è proprio vero "il lavoro degli altri è sempre il più bello" ed in certe situazioni bisogna trovarcisi per capire tutte le sfaccettature...anche nell'essere una rock star milionaria


----------



## Isao (19 Marzo 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> I momenti di “sconforto” ci sono per tutti, io porto sempre l esempio degli artisti top top ( con cui ho modo di entrare in contatto ) che sono al 90% super insoddisfatti della vita e di tutto.
> 
> Parliamo di gente milionaria





Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Sta cosa non la capirò mai...è proprio vero "il lavoro degli altri è sempre il più bello" ed in certe situazioni bisogna trovarcisi per capire tutte le sfaccettature...anche nell'essere una rock star milionaria



La mia paura più grande è proprio questa. Temo che, tempo al tempo, ogni lavoro sarà "pesante" e forse vale la pena guadagnare bene per poter vivere bene e usare come valvola di sfogo i weekend, i viaggi, le vacanze. 

Per fare un esempio: se domani scrivere libri diventasse la tua professione cominceresti ad odiarlo perché avresti scadenze da rispettare e la tua vita dipenderebbe da ogni singolo libro portandoti a scrivere ciò che piace sicuramente alla gente e non a te.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Marzo 2020)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> E altra cosa: spesso non è il lavoro ad essere frustrante, ma soprattutto il luogo di lavoro, le persone ed il modo di lavorare



Hai detto bene, sono i luoghi e i 'personaggi' a fare unici i romanzi o a renderli 'terribili'.
Vale anche nella vita e nel lavoro.
Fai bene a portare avanti le tue passioni.


----------



## Zanc9 (19 Marzo 2020)

Isao ha scritto:


> La mia paura più grande è proprio questa. Temo che, tempo al tempo, ogni lavoro sarà "pesante" e forse vale la pena guadagnare bene per poter vivere bene e usare come valvola di sfogo i weekend, i viaggi, le vacanze.
> 
> Per fare un esempio: se domani scrivere libri diventasse la tua professione cominceresti ad odiarlo perché avresti *scadenze da rispettare* e la tua vita dipenderebbe da ogni singolo libro portandoti a scrivere *ciò che piace sicuramente alla gente e non a te*.



"il lavoro degli altri è sempre il più bello" ripeto.

Certi amici mi dicono "lavori alla scrivania! con l'aria condizionata! Bella per te!" io certi giorni il computer lo prendo a testate e altri ci parlo per sentirmi meno solo ahaha


----------



## mark (19 Marzo 2020)

Io faccio un lavoro che non mi dispiace, non è e non sarà mai il lavoro dei miei sogni, delle giornate sono pesanti delle altre meno.
Purtroppo non so neanch'io qual è il lavoro che desidero veramente e molte volte mi manca il coraggio di mollare tutto per intraprendere una strada completamente diversa (strada che probabilmente in Italia è impossibile da seguire).
Purtroppo non ho abbastanza soldi (come la stragrande maggioranza) per rischiare di non lavorare, quindi mi adatto e mi godo i momenti non lavorativi (comunque ripeto che il mio lavoro non mi dispiace e non mi pesa troppo).


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Marzo 2020)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Sta cosa non la capirò mai...è proprio vero "il lavoro degli altri è sempre il più bello" ed in certe situazioni bisogna trovarcisi per capire tutte le sfaccettature...anche nell'essere una rock star milionaria



Perché la gente pensa che fare il musicista sia solo palco e belle donne. 
La verità è che i contratti sono serratissimi e se non funzioni l album dopo ti trovi meno budget e devi farlo funzionare per forza. 
Solo che l arte non è matematica a e volte quando perdi la magia la perdi. 

Senza considerare i costi altissimi di produzione


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Marzo 2020)

Isao ha scritto:


> La mia paura più grande è proprio questa. Temo che, tempo al tempo, ogni lavoro sarà "pesante" e forse vale la pena guadagnare bene per poter vivere bene e usare come valvola di sfogo i weekend, i viaggi, le vacanze.
> 
> Per fare un esempio: se domani scrivere libri diventasse la tua professione cominceresti ad odiarlo perché avresti scadenze da rispettare e la tua vita dipenderebbe da ogni singolo libro portandoti a scrivere ciò che piace sicuramente alla gente e non a te.



Sai da cosa dipende secondo me?
Dai ritmi infernali in cui siamo immersi.
Una volta non si lavorava cosi tanto e dentro la giornata ci si riusciva a ritagliare tempo da dedicare ad affetti e passioni.
Il peso quindi di un lavoro era diluito dallo svago.
Oggi invece da lunedi a venerdi si vive per il lavoro, alla sera siamo praticamente buoni solo ad essere 'rottamati'.
E' chiaro poi che in quel fine settimana riversiamo tutte le nostre aspettative e i nostri sogni.
Il sabato del villaggio leopardiano è sempre attuale, la gioia sta nell'attesa.
Ovviamente l'incazzatura la domenica sera la porta il tg, come diceva max pezzali : se ne va via col telegiornale il week end.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Marzo 2020)

Isao ha scritto:


> La mia paura più grande è proprio questa. Temo che, tempo al tempo, ogni lavoro sarà "pesante" e forse vale la pena guadagnare bene per poter vivere bene e usare come valvola di sfogo i weekend, i viaggi, le vacanze.
> 
> Per fare un esempio: se domani scrivere libri diventasse la tua professione cominceresti ad odiarlo perché avresti scadenze da rispettare e la tua vita dipenderebbe da ogni singolo libro portandoti a scrivere ciò che piace sicuramente alla gente e non a te.



Quello che ho scritto qui sopra. La gente ignora certe dinamiche


----------



## Ringhio8 (19 Marzo 2020)

Manca un opzione "non ho più un lavoro", ecco, io voto quella


----------



## Isao (19 Marzo 2020)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> "il lavoro degli altri è sempre il più bello" ripeto.
> 
> *Certi amici mi dicono "lavori alla scrivania! con l'aria condizionata! Bella per te!" io certi giorni il computer lo prendo a testate e altri ci parlo per sentirmi meno solo ahaha*



Spesso baratterei quel posto in una scrivania con un lavoro che mi consenta di stare all'aria aperta, frequentare persone, svariare con la mente. Ma so perfettamente che dall'altro lato baratterebbero tutto questo con un posto dietro una scrivania. Per questo penso che tempo al tempo tornerei ad essere insoddisfatto.



mark ha scritto:


> Io faccio un lavoro che non mi dispiace, non è e non sarà mai il lavoro dei miei sogni, delle giornate sono pesanti delle altre meno.
> Purtroppo non so neanch'io qual è il lavoro che desidero veramente e molte volte mi manca il coraggio di mollare tutto per intraprendere una *strada completamente diversa (strada che probabilmente in Italia è impossibile da seguire).*
> Purtroppo non ho abbastanza soldi (come la stragrande maggioranza) per rischiare di non lavorare, quindi mi adatto e mi godo i momenti non lavorativi (comunque ripeto che il mio lavoro non mi dispiace e non mi pesa troppo).



Impossibile trovare quel coraggio proprio perché 90 volte su 100 significa non avere una soddisfazione economica.



Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Quello che ho scritto qui sopra. La gente ignora certe dinamiche



Esatto. Purtroppo da fuori anche il mio lavoro sembra desiderabile per buona parte dei miei conoscenti ma da dentro vivo certe dinamiche che mi distruggono in alcuni periodi.


----------



## Isao (19 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Manca un opzione "non ho più un lavoro", ecco, io voto quella



In fondo sono un ottimista e sono convinto che torneremo alla normalità. Spero per te che tutto si aggiusti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Manca un opzione "non ho più un lavoro", ecco, io voto quella



Non c’è modo di sistemare ?


----------



## Stex (19 Marzo 2020)

bhe, ho avuto per 10 anni la partita iva. facevo un lavoro che mi portava in giro tutto il giorno, agente di commercio. 
avevo il tempo per fare la mie cose. ma col tempo e diventato sempre piu pesante, trovavi persone che ti prendevano x il culo, e iniziavi a non avere piu orari. oppure a ritrovarti i pomeriggi che dovevi cazzeggiare e aspettare la sera x andare da clienti. 
aggiungiamo che il periodo non era dei piu floridi e lo stato ti ammazzava con tasse...
l'anno scorso ho fatto la scelta di mollare e andare a fare il dipendente. 
diciamo che ora il lavoro non mi entusiasma, pero paga fissa ogni mese, la TREDICESIMA. sono cose di cui avevo dimenticato l'esistenza. 
per cui per il momento me lo faccio andare bene.


----------



## Stex (19 Marzo 2020)

Isao ha scritto:


> Spesso baratterei quel posto in una scrivania con un lavoro che mi consenta di stare all'aria aperta, frequentare persone, svariare con la mente. Ma so perfettamente che dall'altro lato baratterebbero tutto questo con un posto dietro una scrivania. Per questo penso che tempo al tempo tornerei ad essere insoddisfatto.
> 
> .



la stessa cosa, giorni che mi piacerebbe fare altro. giorni che mi piace dove sono.
in questo momento vorrei starmene fuori a fare il contadino...


----------



## Zanc9 (19 Marzo 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Perché la gente pensa che fare il musicista sia solo palco e belle donne.
> La verità è che i contratti sono serratissimi e se non funzioni l album dopo ti trovi meno budget e devi farlo funzionare per forza.
> Solo che l arte non è matematica a e volte quando perdi la magia la perdi.
> 
> Senza considerare i costi altissimi di produzione



Quello lo so, ci sono corse scadenze e pressioni anche in quegli ambiti, ma sicuramente ad uno che lavora in fabbrica e si spacca la schiena sembrerà impossibile vivere male con un lavoro come, chessò, biagio antonacci


----------



## Ringhio8 (19 Marzo 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non c’è modo di sistemare ?



Visto che si parla di picco al 15 aprile, tra un mese, e già ci stanno preparando alla proroga di tutto, no, non si può più sistemare, attendo solo l'ufficialità ma devo chiudere la ditta dopo 15 anni e cercarmi un lavoro.

Per giunta, non posso andare a trovare i miei che abitano fuori comune, non posso vedere la mia ragazza ormai da metà febbraio, gli amici manco quelli, sto affrontando tutto nella più totale solitudine, parlarne al telefono o con le chat non aiuterebbe per niente, la mia ragazza pure lei ha perso il lavoro e non posso esserle vicino. So che c'è chi sta peggio, ma sto avendo un crollo mentale spaventoso, mi ripeto in continuazione che non posso crollare ma é impossibile. Non so davvero come andrà a finire tutto ciò. Non lo so davvero


----------



## davoreb (19 Marzo 2020)

il mio lavoro a me piace molto, sopratutto per il fatto che sono abbastanza indipendente come orari e sono abbastanza in giro, non è certo il lavoro dei miei sogni ma quello era il calciatore o la rock star.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Visto che si parla di picco al 15 aprile, tra un mese, e già ci stanno preparando alla proroga di tutto, no, non si può più sistemare, attendo solo l'ufficialità ma devo chiudere la ditta dopo 15 anni e cercarmi un lavoro.
> 
> Per giunta, non posso andare a trovare i miei che abitano fuori comune, non posso vedere la mia ragazza ormai da metà febbraio, gli amici manco quelli, sto affrontando tutto nella più totale solitudine, parlarne al telefono o con le chat non aiuterebbe per niente, la mia ragazza pure lei ha perso il lavoro e non posso esserle vicino. So che c'è chi sta peggio, ma sto avendo un crollo mentale spaventoso, mi ripeto in continuazione che non posso crollare ma é impossibile. Non so davvero come andrà a finire tutto ciò. Non lo so davvero



È così per tutti, chi più chi meno. Siamo in un momento di incertezza, pensa noi con bambini


----------



## Julian4674 (21 Marzo 2020)

il mio lavoro mi piace abbastanza, peccato che sia pagato poco e le mie condizioni ambientali non siano delle migliori. il mio lavoro dei sogni però è un altro e non avrei neanche dovuto studiare per farlo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Marzo 2020)

Ho un lavoro che non mi piace, ma che nemmeno mi dispiace troppo - faccio performance marketing in una grande assicurazione tedesco. Una cosa che per me non sara mai il centro della mia vita. 
Sarebbe mille volte piu bello fare un lavoro piu utile al mondo, tipo biologo o qualcosa del genere. Lavorare con animali, magari lavorando verso un miglioramento delle condizioni di qualche biosfera. Sarebbe molto soddisfacente a livello personale.

Il mio lavoro pero (putroppo?) paga decisamente meglio: 14 stipendi, 38 ore la settimana, ogni secondo extra lo pagano, 30 giorni di ferie, rischio di disoccupazione prossimo al 0 e livello stress veramente basso.

Ad oggi preferisco avere la stabilita e sicurezza che mi puo dare solo un lavoro come il mio. Faccio le mie ore e poi vado a casa verso le 15 dove mi aspettano il cane e la mia fidanzata - il vero centro della mia vita. 
Due anni fa potevo lasciare l'assicurazione per lavorare nella Google a Dublino dopo che mi hanno offerto un contratto - praticamente il mio sogno a livello d'ambizione personale, perche la Google é proprio il top per chi fa qualcosa simile al mio lavoro. Ma alla fine ho deciso di rimanere in Germania. Se vai a Dublino per Google, Google diventa la tua vita. Praticamente non hai piu una vita fuori dal lavoro o conoscenze fuori del mondo Google.
Avere una vita con tanto tempo a disposizione libera, da godersi con i propri cari, mi sembra piu importante di un lavoro dove ti puoi sentire 'importante' o 'al top'. Scelta che pero é stata molto dura da prendere, anche sotto il punto di vista economico.


----------



## mil77 (21 Marzo 2020)

Io faccio un lavoro che mi piace e mi soddisfa. La tesi di laurea l'ho data in quella materia perché avevo già deciso cosa fare. Ora nella mia azienda siamo solo in 5 a fare il mio tipo di lavoro che per gli altri dell'azienda è "Il top". Il Italia siamo al massimo in 100. La mia società mi ha inserito quale suo rappresentante nell'associazione delle imprese. Mi è stato offerto più volte ruolo di responsabile in altri settori ma ho sempre rifiutato perché mi piace il mio lavoro. Economicamente sono abbastanza soddisfatto...certo vedendo colleghi che fanno il mio lavoro e solo x anzianità e non per merito prendono quasi il doppio di me un po' fa girare...


----------



## Miro (21 Marzo 2020)

Mi sono laureato poco meno di un anno e mezzo fa in un ambito (Relazioni Internazionali) che, almeno in Italia, offre pochi sbocchi se non nell'ambiente pubblico.
Per fortuna (almeno, fino a prima dello scoppio dell'epidemia) la macchina pubblica aveva ripreso ad aprire concorsi di vario tipo, ed è da Settembre che sto facendo uno stage (ben pagato, soprattutto in relazione al numero di ore ed al carico di lavoro) presso un importante istituzione regionale, nell'ufficio relazioni internazionali. Devo dire che mi ritengo soddisfatto, perchè è un lavoro correlato ai miei studi e che mi fa conoscere diversi contesti e personalità importanti del mondo politico italiano ed internazionale, e fortunato perchè se penso ai miei ex-colleghi di magistrale, pochi di loro hanno avuto modo di lavorare nel nostro ambito, e se lo fanno è tramite stage pagati una miseria nel "fantastico" mondo della cooperazione internazionale.

Il difetto principale è che ovviamente lo stage non è un lavoro "fisso" e che non è a scopo assunzionale, per questo mi stavo preparando ai vari concorsi della PA, ma data la situazione odierna è tutto in divenire. Non so se rimarrei a lavorare in questo posto per tutta la vita però, da un lato perchè la mia ambizione massima sarebbe lavorare al Ministero degli Esteri, ma c'è dell'altro. Sono ormai mesi che sento un malessere psico-fisico, dovuto al fatto che mi manca la Palestina, posto in cui ho vissuto 6 mesi durante i miei studi. Non riesco a spiegarlo a parole, ma è stata un'esperienza che mi ha cambiato la vita al punto che potrei anche essere disposto a lasciar perdere ogni mia ambizione pur di andar li a lavorare e a vivere.


----------

